# e30 Vs. e34



## M///325ic (Mar 22, 2007)

so im in a battle of the minds.

im needing to purchase a car. and since i sold my 325i cabrio, im still a bimmerboy.

so im looking for something to get me to where i need to go like work and other places

i found a 1990 535im 5sp, with a rebuilt engine and transmission that now has around 70k miles on. the chassis has 299k and im not sure whether it has any suspension/chassis work on it. the front seats have cracks and tears. everything electrical works but the driver's side window and locks dont. its $1500 and its including a new alternator and thrust arms and bushings. i was attempting to get and e28 but i ran into this. comes with a new head unit and wiring for subs.

and i found a 1986 325es 5sp, with new timing belt, water pump, etc. i has h&r springs and jim conforti chip. the dash has cracks and the front seats where taken out of a 325is the owners got for parts so it has black front seats but the original interior color was tan. custom muffler and new antenna. 180k $800


so its 1986 Vs. 1990, 2.7L m20 Vs. 3.4L m30.


what are some of you guys opinions? what car is the better buy?


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Why did you sell the 325i cabrio?


----------



## M///325ic (Mar 22, 2007)

i had no where to put it was going to get towed if i didnt move it and since i didint have nowhere to move it i was forced to sell it soon. 

but now that im getting a job, im looking for a bimmer to my thing in. and these two are the two that im interested in


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Personally, I'd go for the e30 because its a go-kart compared to a e34. The e34 535i will have a lot more thrust than a 325es though, so if you spend a lot of time on the expressway the e34 might be better. Plus it has more room for friends, if you don't mind always driving.


----------



## dreuter (Jan 14, 2007)

e30


----------



## M///325ic (Mar 22, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> Plus it has more room for friends, if you don't mind always driving.


well, im planing on using it to got to work, for play when im not, and well to just go places.


----------



## ROYGEN (Jun 4, 2007)

E30


----------



## Bimmerman4ever (Mar 14, 2009)

I've owned many E30 types and they are solid cars, this is my first E34 (95 525i 5 speed) 
the larger 5 series is a welcome change to the smaller E30 because I have to take long drives twice a month
and it's a quieter/smoother ride than the 3
but if I did more shorter/twisty routes then I'd go for a e30/e36
I'm happy with how the E34 handles so far
but I get bored to fast with one car and end up changing from year to year

I've owned a 85 E28 528e 5 spd, 86 E30 325e 5 spd, two E30 88 325 e and i autos (the i a convertible) and my last E30 was a 89 325ix AWD
other German cars was a 93 190e 2.6 Mercedes, and a 91 VW Corrado G60 (1.8 ltr with supercharger) great handling car but I'm not a big fan of front wheel drive

Go with the E30 if you do hard driving 
325e engines can take more punishment then 325i 
both my 325e (86/88) had 280k miles when I sold them
still running strong no leaks or burn oil


----------

